

Nigeria's burgeoning film industry - splat
http://www.economist.com/node/17723124

======
burgerbrain
Methinks the governments and "elite" in Africa are afraid of this not because
_"the Nigerians are going to eat everything"_ , but rather because they are
afraid of an Africa where _"[OPPONENT] is going to eat all of our food"_ is no
longer a relevant political attack. They are afraid of success and wealth
leaking down to the general population.

Good for Nigeria. It's nice to hear about Nigeria in a context outside of
email scams for once.

~~~
maxklein
No, they are afraid of this because the films are rubbish that promote
witchcraft and are designed to appeal to the lowest common denominator. Go and
watch them - anyone with half a brain will find them terrible

There is no conspiracy - it's really bad movies made in very short periods of
times - that's why the educated, who the article refers to as "elites" talk
bad about the movies.

And the governments of non-nigerian countries just want to develop their local
film industry. The government of nigeria fully supports and helps the local
film industry.

The entire article is just horribly researched and is giving you bad
information.

~~~
burgerbrain
Have you seen the shit that Hollywood movies promote?

------
maxklein
What a ridiculous article! It reads like a list of 1980s cliches about Africa.
Pirates smuggle guns and fill the empty bags with nollywood films?
Christianity is on the 'rise' in Nigeria? People from all over Africa are
flocking to Lagos to star in films? Colonialism? The movies are popular
because there is no Internet?

This article is just playing to old stereotypes, and the author clearly does
not understand Africa.

------
AndrewConn
I kind of was half expecting this to be about some Nigerian prince that needed
my money...

